# Anney and Fisher pick up #4



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Today Anney and Fisher picked up MH pass #4 in Ohio. One more and they will be in a very elite group {CH-MH}. Congatulations, great job.
Jim


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just saw this on FB! Congrats Anney and Fisher. You guys ROCK!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just saw fb! Yay go team fisher!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooooo hoooooo huge congratulations!!!
(there've only been 27 CH-MH in the last 25 years or so)


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is awesome! Congrats Anney!

Next up...Master National!!??


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Huge congrats to Team FISHER!!! 
Good lick next weekend!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations Anney and Fisher!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go, Anney and Fisher!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome!! Congrats on pass #4!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go! Woot woot woot!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wonderful! Congrats Anney and Fisher

Ann
and Sawyer too


----------

